

Kaspersky Lab Security Startup Challenge Winners - mwilkison
http://usa.kaspersky.com/about-us/press-center/press-releases/kaspersky-lab-names-best-startups-its-first-acceleration-progra

======
mwilkison
ZeroDB ([http://www.zerodb.io/](http://www.zerodb.io/)), an end-to-end
encrypted database that lets you operate on encrypted data.

Pipe ([https://pipe.com/](https://pipe.com/)), a secure browser-to-bowser file
transfer service without a file size limit.

Excalibur ([https://getexcalibur.com/en](https://getexcalibur.com/en)),
seamless authentication to any legacy system such as PC/Mac/webpage to help
mankind move away from passwords using a phone as a security token.

Cyber DriveWare
([http://www.cyberdriveware.com/](http://www.cyberdriveware.com/)), a company
that provides enterprises and critical infrastructures the ability to protect
themselves against malware related business disruption attacks via patent-
pending paradigm consisting of filter drivers and unique meta-data analysis.

